# .22 without feeding problems...



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I have read somewhere that the Sig Mosquito is picky with the type of ammo it likes to use.

I am interested in a .22 handgun, but I want to be able to use the cheapest ammo possible if I choose to.

Are there any issues with using non-jacketed bullets? Does regular cleaning remove lead deposits, or do you need to take additional steps when firing lead bullets? I use Hoppes no. 9 in my barrel right now...

I can buy Federal 325rd loose boxes for $10 locally from a gun dealer...which means you can likley get it online even cheaper...or at a sporting goods store for even less...

I am happy with that price point for ammo, and I want a gun that will not jam or fail to eject with each magazine load.

Does anyone here have any experience with .22 handguns? If so, do you have any insight on the cheapest ammo for them?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Most .22 auto's are picky about the ammo they use. I've found it's dependent on the gun. I have a Beretta NEO that pretty much shoots anything. Other people that have them have to use specfic brands of ammo and can't shoot the lower priced stuff. Go figure.
A .22 wheel gun will shoot anything.
In a wheelie I have a Heritage Roughrider that I use for plinking. It's accurate and reliable. Comes with 2 cylinders .22 and .22 Mag. I can stuff any cheap ammo in this gun and it will go boom.
I clean all my .22's with Hoppes and they keep clean.

AFS


----------



## Ag87 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a S&W 22A that mostly my son shoots. I have found it to be picky about the ammo it uses. In my research it seems to be a common problem. I field strip it after every trip to the range and the best ammo I have found is the CCI Pistol match. It costs more but I have only 2 or 3 misfeeds per 100 rounds with the CCI. Most of these are on the first shot with a full mag. When I load 1 less than full in the mag, the problem almost disappears. With the other cheaper ammo I was getting at least one per mag even with less than full mags. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> A .22 wheel gun will shoot anything.
> AFS


+1 on the revolver. Fun to shoot, simple, accurate. :smt023

WM


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

The guys at the gun store seem to like the Ruger Mark III guns. They mentioned that even the cheapest .22 should cycle fine in them.

I will continue to look into this issue at other sites...thanks for all the input.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have 2 High Standards that'll feed anything. But, from an accuracy standpoint,It prefers CCI Green Tag. On the other hand, My Browning Buckmark Can accuratly shoot the cheap ammo. Jus not as accurate as my HS. Any of the .22 pistols should shoot any ammo. I have heard some deragotory remarks about the Mark III Ruger. But, I have no first hand experience with them.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

My MkIII hasn't shown a dislike for any ammo so far, but if you want to be absolutely sure, like AirForceShooter said, a wheelgun.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll second the MkIII everyone I've seen has been very reliable!!!!

One of my favorite plinking .22 is my single-six:smt033


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

A_J said:


> My MkIII hasn't shown a dislike for any ammo so far, but if you want to be absolutely sure, like AirForceShooter said, a wheelgun.


I couldn't find a .22LR wheelgun for under $450 at this one store...at least the type that I would be interested in. I will have to check the other stores now.

Those Rugers are from $250-320 depending...

They have the Mark III with the 5.5" barrel for $320 and the Mark III 22/45 with the 4" barrel for just $259. Both guns had the blued finish, not the stainless. I much preferred the handle on the Mark III over the 22/45.

Are those good prices? It seems pretty good for the place in question which makes me wonder how cheap those guns really go for.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the Ruger 22/45 great gun
I paid $230 3 years go for my 22/45 they are now $236 here in Louisiana


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a Ruger Mark II and it feeds anything I've put through it so far.

I bought it for a cheap and accurate plinker, and it is a tack driver even with the Federal bulk pack I use at less than $10 per 500 rounds. At least it shoots better than I can, which is what steered me away from some of the finicky guns. Nothing wrong with the Mosquito or P22 if it makes you happy but for a tried an true design you can't go wrong with a Ruger. The single action is sweet, an double action in a plinker is a waste in my opinion unless a gun needs to be ready (for carry/self defense).

Mine had a few stovepipes while breaking in, about one every 50-100 rounds. After a couple thousand down the tube it's very rare that it did this, and now almost non exisitent, but still while shooting fast an it's dirty it will still stovepipe on occasion, but so rare it's not an issue.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Get a Ruger!*

My Mark II doesn't dislike any brand of ammo.


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

I found an old Harrington and Richardson .22 cal wheelgun at a gun show for $165.00! It's rusty and needs love but after a little while cleaning the gun, it's just great. I don't trust semi-auto hand guns with .22. They will jam from time to time. The mark II and Mark III is a real pain to put together. Not sure about the browning. Find a .22 wheel gun at a gun show. The .22 is just a plinker to help you with accuracy, trigger pull practice and just a lot of cheap fun.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ruger!*

The Ruger MkII and MkIII can be difficult to reassemble if you don't know what
you are doing. Once you learn how, it is no problem whatsoever. The learning
curve is short.

The reliability, accuracy, and initial cost of the Rugers more than make up for
any percieved problems.

If you absolutely must have a revolver, the Ruger Single Six can't be beat.

Try it! You'll like it!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I pisked up a Smith & Wesson 22A at the gun show this weekend. It was just $210 (I know, I could have found it cheaper if I drove through 7 states).

I cleaned it up, and took it to the range today. 

It shot flawlessly...well...as for the feeding problems are concerned. I shot 200 rounds through it without a single problem. I was prepared for the worst after reading how finnicky all .22LR pistols are...but I did not encounter any problems. 

I shot PMC ammo through it which costs me $15.99 for 500 rounds. The guy at the gun store mentioned how the Remington loose packs of 525 rounds have a waxy coating. The PMC and Federal do not...and teh PMC was cheaper than the Federal...so I got it instead.

So far, I am delighted with its performance, except that the sights were WAY OFF out of the box. It took about 150 bullets to finally get it sighted close to right. I brouhg the sight all the way down, until it could not go lower, and that was perfect for 7 yards, but even at 15 yards, all the shots were high.

Is that me, or the gun? I hope it's me...

Also, how do handgun scopes work? I want to get a cheap one for the new addition, but I am confused as to how effective scopes are when they are 2ft from your eye. Are you supposed to hold the gun closer to your eye when you have a scope, or can you fire at full extension with a handgun scope?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*22 Auto with out feeding problems*

I would vote for the Ruger also. I had a Colt match target that never jammed for me but I used winchester T22 always. I had 2 Ruger first editions MK1 and Standard. The standard on rare occasions would fumble but I don't think that the MK1 ever did for me. I have seen ammo that was defective and would never consider that the gun caused the problem with this stuff. I once had some top of the line WW 40 gr copper clad solids that had so much wax on the bullet that they would not chamber in anything. . I really like the WW copper clad bullets and have shot thousands over the years in all kinds of guns without a problem. Jim


----------

